# Introversion:Extraversion ratio?



## fouxdafafa (Mar 20, 2011)

I read that Introverts make up about 47.6% of the population and Extraverts are 52.4%. But I've also read from other sources that Extraversion is as high as 60%? What have you heard about this? I would say it is likely close to half and half but assertive introverts (like ISTPs) get confused for Es. What do you think? I'd like to hear some opinions on this


----------



## Darner (Apr 20, 2010)

Wow, where did you get the percentages? Pretty punctilious for such a dim subject. I heard for the ratio 1:2 but I think it's really just half-half. Extroverts just appear more common because they're louder and they're outside. It's impossible to count all those introverts that never leave their rooms (and according to topics like "You know you're an I", we're quite many ).


----------



## fouxdafafa (Mar 20, 2011)

Darner said:


> Wow, where did you get the percentages? Pretty punctilious for such a dim subject. I heard for the ratio 1:2 but I think it's really just half-half. Extroverts just appear more common because they're louder and they're outside. It's impossible to count all those introverts that never leave their rooms (and according to topics like "You know you're an I", we're quite many ).


I found the first stat from this site: simpson personality test

If you scroll to the end it says the frequency of each type, so I just worked it out. I don't know how acurate that is but I agree with half half.


----------



## The Exception (Oct 26, 2010)

Darner said:


> Wow, where did you get the percentages? Pretty punctilious for such a dim subject. I heard for the ratio 1:2 but I think it's really just half-half. Extroverts just appear more common because they're louder and they're outside. It's impossible to count all those introverts that never leave their rooms (and according to topics like "You know you're an I", we're quite many ).


I've also seen similar stats from the Official MBTI test. 

Kiersey claims a 75/25 E/I ratio.


----------



## Romascu (Apr 27, 2011)

I think it depends on the population.

Sweden and Norway are famous for their introverted inhabitants (introvert heaven)

Latin Europe for its extroverted people.

The nordic countries could have genetic or envoirmental/cultural factors at play.

The envoirmental/cultural we know for a fact are real-- in the old days socializing outside of your "nest" took you alot of energy---energy they used for hunting or something else to keep them alive, early settlements where few---3 family huts at most and far between, in the middle ages many villages didn't even had a tavern---the people were to busy working and keeping themselves alive--the conditions were very harsh.

So yeah its my dream to move there , and i also have nordic heritage from my dad's side.

And i do agree with stereotyping in this case, it refers to the average joe and the average joe makes up most of the population.


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

I have since lost the site but the claim is that 70% are somewhere in the middle and 15% on either side more extreme. I'm definitely on the 15% extreme extravert end. This one has to do with energy not sociability.


----------



## Esotere (Jun 25, 2010)

Here are some stats pulled from the MBTI Manual: Meyers-Briggs Statistics

Extraverts make up 49.3% of the population, Introverts 50.7%--roughly 50-50. 

As for a certain country having more introverts or extraverts, I suppose it's possible due to lack of genetic diversity...though I still met my fair share of Extraverts when I was in Europe, even when they were from Sweden or The Netherlands.  Actually, I got the impression that extraverts didn't fit in well with their culture and they were often very understimulated.


----------



## Tridentus (Dec 14, 2009)

introversion - extraversion is hard to read because it can be hidden so much by self esteem and environment. you notice high school kids start to split and the better looking ones tend to become more outgoing as they discover they are more attractive for example. i've mistaken introverts for extraverts and vice versa so often. as another example, in big cities i tend to be far quieter since i feel uncomfortable being lost in the crowd, i feel unimportant and suffocated, wheras in a town environment i'm boistrous and loud.

but i disagree with this thing that introverts hardly ever go out- i've met a few introverts who like to drink and party and were quite popular, they're just less demonstrative than the extraverts. i think a majority of introverts actually like going out in my experience, at least around my age, i've encountered more introverts who went out regularly than those who fit the descriptions in these forums, even at school and college i can remember meeting lots of introverts but a majority of them would go out fairly regularly.


----------



## amon91 (Feb 1, 2011)

I wonder how many "closet introverts" there might be out there as well. People who act like and claim to be extroverts just out of fear of being rejected. We live in a society where most people regard extroversion as a quality and see introverts as weirdos.


----------



## Romascu (Apr 27, 2011)

amon91 said:


> I wonder how many "closet introverts" there might be out there as well. People who act like and claim to be extroverts just out of fear of being rejected. We live in a society where most people regard extroversion as a quality and see introverts as weirdos.


 There are a few countries/cultures in which introverts are the norm like Japan , Austria , Norway or Sweden .


----------

